# Shooting horses. Is it legal...



## Enfys (2 May 2012)

... to shoot your own horse? 

There are laws about burying them, laws about transporting them, laws about what happens to them at an abbatoir, but what about shooting a horse yourself rather than calling, or waiting for a Vet  (eg, injury, illness, old age etc) 

Always assuming you/the shooter held the appropriate firearm permits. 

Would it be a case of shoot, shovel and shut up?

Would you do it, if you absolutely had to?


----------



## Jesstickle (2 May 2012)

I have literally no idea 

Interesting question though I think.


----------



## Suelin (2 May 2012)

I have a friend (lady) who has a humane killer licence and shoots her own goats cattle etc.  I can't see that horses would be any different in that circumstance.  I wouldn't want to do it though.

My farmer neighbour also will shoot his sheep if they need to be pts, he then gets the local collection firm to pick them up.  

I would ask a farmer they always seem to know what you can and can't do.


----------



## stencilface (2 May 2012)

I think it might be you know.

I couldn't do it, unless it was absolutely necessary, as in the horse was bleeding to death etc


----------



## pogface (2 May 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but when we've had horses shot we've never informed anyone specific. You will have to declare the horses passport as deceased, so it can't be used for any other horse... Fraud etc. License to own a gun would also come in to play of course... I've known a few farmers do their own animals and have nevered encountered any issues.


----------



## competitiondiva (2 May 2012)

It is not illegal to euthanase an animal in a humane and appropriate manner, i.e a person with relevant firearms licence can shoot their own horse, dog etc.


----------



## Jesstickle (2 May 2012)

Horses don't count as livestock though in the way cattle etc are I don't think?

Is it legal to shoot your own dog? I would imagine horses fall into this category rather than in with cows/sheep?


----------



## mulledwhine (2 May 2012)

I thought you had to have a slaughter licencse ?!

Prepared to to be proven wrong


----------



## Goldenstar (2 May 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Horses don't count as livestock though in the way cattle etc are I don't think?

Is it legal to shoot your own dog? I would imagine horses fall into this category rather than in with cows/sheep?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you can shoot your own dog ( what a ghastly thought)


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 May 2012)

Got a neighbour with a gun licence to shoot one of our bulls who was rampaging around the farm, but that was a dire emergency. People and other animals were at risk.


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2012)

We had an old pony who the young trainee vet couldn't pts as her circulation had collapsed and she didn't have a gun. Her boss in the end suggested my OH did it with his 12 bore. The senior vet did finally turn up just before it came to that and he did it with his gun so we didn't have to.
Apparently tactically you still shoot from the front like with a humane killer but you mustn't press the barrels against their head, you need to leave a gap. There is a lot of blood but it is efficient and instant.


----------



## overtherainbow (2 May 2012)

there are laws about burying them at least-they have to be a certain distance from water pipes etc


----------



## competitiondiva (2 May 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			I thought you had to have a slaughter licencse ?!

Prepared to to be proven wrong 

Click to expand...

only I believe if you are receiving money to do someone else's animal??? not your own.


----------



## Jesstickle (2 May 2012)

I could shoot my horse or dog if they were in misery and the vet was going to be ages. I wouldn't like it but better than watching them suffer I think.

Irrelevant as I don't have a shotgun license anyway.


----------



## Tammytoo (2 May 2012)

I think you only need a licence if you are killing other people's animals.

Like Mulled Wine, I'm prepared to be proved wrong!


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 May 2012)

I don't think anyone would blame you for taking such drastic action if your horse was in agony and you could do a clean shot.


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 May 2012)

Interesting question, I would have thought providing you have the license, yes.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 May 2012)

Again, we have got a gun license here, other half would never do it as he says 'not legal' and he COULD not do the deed, but I still think it is not legal !!


----------



## Patterdale (2 May 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can if you have the right firearms licence, as you need a rifle not a shotgun. My (farmer) OH wanted to shoot mine when it needed to be PTS (to save money!) but I wouldn't let him because I wanted her injected. I bury the special ones though, which you can if it's deep enough, not near a water course and the horse is not classed as livestock (which most are not). 
It's not easy to kill them outright though apparently if you dont aim right so unless the person was experienced I wouldn't just 'have  a go.' 
Hopefully it won't be an issue for us again though any time soon! Always a sad subject  If it was an emergency though and vet couldn't get there I know OH could do it as he can do cattle....but I would rather the vet.


----------



## Jesstickle (2 May 2012)

Hadn't thought about the fact you'd need a rifle but of course you would! Definitely don't have one of those.

Better hope the vet turns up pronto incase of emergency hadn't I?


----------



## rhino (2 May 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Pretty sure you can shoot your own dog ( what a ghastly thought)
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can.


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 May 2012)

I believe its legal to end "pain and suffering " if the gun owner has a licence


----------



## kathantoinette (2 May 2012)

Years ago my OH had to shoot his own dog after an accident on the farm   If I had to, in an absolute emergency, I'd get him to shoot my horse.  I don't think its illegal.  He has got a shot gun licence I might add!


----------



## stencilface (2 May 2012)

We have buried four of ours - all done by the farmer, and all hole sufficiently big enough, they now all have trees planted on them.  They were either pts by injection though, or died of natural causes - I didn't shoot any of them


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 May 2012)

Kathantionette....
What a sad day that must have been for your OH.


----------



## Patterdale (2 May 2012)

I've never seen one killed with a shotgun but I can imagine it would be a hell of a mess. Its better to use a rifle with sheep and cattle so I'd imagine it would be the same with a horse. Never done it. Fantasized over a few though....!




(PS obviously a joke....!)


----------



## mulledwhine (2 May 2012)

Just clarryfiedwirh OH and YES it is legal , he has just said to me something that I did not think I would hear !!!

' you have got a lisence , what would you do if Levi broke a leg , or darcy ? '

' I could not do it !! '

' why'?

'i am allowed but could not do the deed , and would not want to '!!
I would get the game keeper !!!

So if you can , do it, !!! even a hardened horse hater can't do the deed !! :£


----------



## Shantara (2 May 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Pretty sure you can shoot your own dog ( what a ghastly thought)
		
Click to expand...

There's a guy in my village who shoots his own dogs (only when he NEEDS to, he loves his dogs) whether he does it legally or not, I don't know.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 May 2012)

It is legal, I love my OH soo much on the the back of this thread !!! Thought he hated my boys and girls, but the love and sensitiveness he has shown through out had shocked me . Thanks all

Xxxxx

At least I know there is a heart in there somewhere xx


----------



## Littlelegs (2 May 2012)

I think you can if you have a licence for the right gun. About 10 years ago a pony got hit by a car not far from where I worked & the next door farmer shot it rather than leave it in the state it was in. My boss went up to help him move it & iirc they got a vet in afterwards to confirm the horse was beyond help so the owners could claim on the insurance, so not a hidden shooting they got away with.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 May 2012)

The other year there was a nasty RTA involving some escaped horses on a bend in the road near us.  For some reason the owner/driver involved (not sure of the details here, presumably police were also involved) couldn't get a vet to come out, late on Sunday night.  One mare was in agony with broken limbs.  The local man who shoots rabbits, foxes etc for people, so obviously has a license, came to deal with her- she certainly couldn't be left like that for long.  A local farmer's dog got in with another farmer's sheep and worried one.  Farmer 1 shot it there and then.  My old RI certainly shot his elderly ponies when the time came - better for them to be pts at home by someone they knew.
And another RTA several years ago, just a few yards from a large livery yard - the YO came out and shot the badly injured horse - the police were certainly in attendance then.  The rider was a policeman's wife.
I think if the circumstances warrant it, in an emergency, and you have a license, you wouldn't be able to do anything else.


----------



## Dry Rot (2 May 2012)

You can destroy your own horse/dog by an approved humane method but not someone else's, unless it's an emergency. You'd need a horse slaughterer's licence to destroy someone else's horse, except in an emergency. 

To destroy a large animal like a horse, it would have to be done either with a 12 bore or centre fire rifle (what the newspapers like to call "a high power rifle") suitable for culling deer and it is not a job for someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Properly done, I don't believe there is a more humane method -- but that's a personal opinion.


----------



## JFTDWS (2 May 2012)

Dry Rot said:



			You can destroy your own horse/dog by an approved humane method but not someone else's, unless it's an emergency. You'd need a horse slaughterer's licence to destroy someone else's horse, except in an emergency. 

To destroy a large animal like a horse, it would have to be done either with a 12 bore or centre fire rifle (what the newspapers like to call "a high power rifle") suitable for culling deer and it is not a job for someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Properly done, I don't believe there is a more humane method -- but that's a personal opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Why am I not surprised you know the answer to questions like this


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 May 2012)

It is legal to shoot your own. We looked into it when my old lad was to be pts last year. However  the prob we found was the local knacker man would not take the body as he couldn't have it with a through and through shot only bolt-may have only been his licence and throughnot same for all but that's my experience


----------



## muff747 (2 May 2012)

Enfys - what prompted this question may I ask?


----------



## Alec Swan (2 May 2012)

It is perfectly legal for anyone to humanely destroy their own livestock,  of what ever type.  It becomes illegal when anyone who is un-licenced (from the slaughter-man's viewpoint) accepts payment for the act,  from A.N.Other.

I always perform the final act for all my own animals,  horses, dogs,  cattle and sheep.  It is vital that for the first time,  the operator either has a perfect understanding of where the brain lies,  or better still is in the company of someone who is very experienced.  The brain of a horse,  for instance,  is not easily accessed,  and looking at an equine skull,  in live form,  most would be surprised to see just where the brain is.

I have shot horses for others,  in emergencies,  and I would council *strongly* against anyone "having a go" at it.  With a misplaced first shot,  subsequent correction is often very difficult,  and dangerous to any bystanders.  I've yet to make a mistake,  but I've watched others do so,  and it can be quite dreadful.

Alec.


----------



## Enfys (3 May 2012)

muff747 said:



			Enfys - what prompted this question may I ask?
		
Click to expand...

Ask away, fair question.  

I was talking to my Vet today and he was saying that it was lucky I hadn't called him out for an emergency as he'd been four hours drive away. 

Also, recently, there is a situation where newborn foals are reportedly being shot at birth because the racing business has gone pear shaped and tracks are being shut down left, right, and centre. 

http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3546551

Thankyou to everyone for your replies.


----------



## Dry Rot (3 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			Why am I not surprised you know the answer to questions like this 

Click to expand...

I am a veritable mine of useless information. 

I don't know about other areas, but it is also legal to bury a pet on your own land in Scotland, subject to minor requirements like not being near a water course. Farm and commercial livestock is another matter.


----------



## fburton (3 May 2012)

competitiondiva said:



			It is not illegal to euthanase an animal in a humane and appropriate manner, i.e a person with relevant firearms licence can shoot their own horse, dog etc.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know. Is it assumed that anyone with the relevant licence has the required knowledge to ethanase an animal humanely? And if it could be proved that someone killed their own animal less than humanely would they be liable to prosecution, or would it simply be consider "bad luck"? And lastly, would a vet be immune from such prosecution?


----------



## flyingfeet (3 May 2012)

Urgh - yes its legal 

Dad shot his own horse after an ifor williams floor gave way and almost completely severed both hind legs. Vet and hunt were over 30 minutes away, Dad made the call to do it to avoid his horse from coming out of shock and thrashing about (hind legs held on with just tendons)

However that combined with the horror of the accident leaves very deep mental scars!


----------

